# Acer Aspire One D270 only recognize 3GB ram?

## aleiphoenix

Hi, all

I've got a Acer Aspire One D270 netbook, and install gentoo in it (Of course AMD64). It has 2GB memory installed by default, and I replace it with a ADATA 4GB memory.

Both livecd and installed gentoo show only 3GB recognized.

[code]

free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3002         74       2928          0          3         17

-/+ buffers/cache:         52       2950

Swap:          488          0        488

[code]

Does it have some limitation to the single memory slot or the motherboard chipset[/code]?

Thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

what chipset does it use?

my eeepc uses the 945gm and it's limited to about 3GB... then again I only have one 2GB stick in the machine now...

----------

## aleiphoenix

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> what chipset does it use?
> 
> my eeepc uses the 945gm and it's limited to about 3GB... then again I only have one 2GB stick in the machine now...

 

The official spec says Intel NM10 mobile chipset

and lspci shows

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

The chipset is NM10. Does it only support 3GB max ?

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

Officially it's limited to 2GB   :Razz: 

http://community.acer.com/t5/Acer-Notebooks-Netbooks/the-maxim-memory-for-AOD270-1596/td-p/6381

----------

## aleiphoenix

 *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   

> Officially it's limited to 2GB  
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Acer-Notebooks-Netbooks/the-maxim-memory-for-AOD270-1596/td-p/6381

 

It has only one memory slot so looks like a 4GB stick gives 3GB effective memory is the best I can do.

Thanks!

----------

## Gusar

You're lucky you get even 3GB. My A110 (945 chipset) won't boot if there's more than 2GB in the machine. And since 512MB is soldered onto the board, the most I can have is 1.5GB.

PS. Good luck with graphics on that thing. You'll need it.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

